# Menopausal,50 and using donor eggs...



## rosierose (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi it's Rosie again
Is there anyone who is having IVF  and has stopped having periods( because of the menopause)
I stopped  having periods about 3 yrs ago.
I have friends who are my age who have had Ivf with donor eggs and are still having periods and after a few IVF attempts they are fantastically pregnant or have had their babies.
Would be great to hear from any pregnant or hoping to be ladies who have also gone thru the menopause x


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Rosie Rose,

I'm over 50 and hoping to shortly have IVF with donor eggs. This will be my 1st attempt with DE. I'm excited and optimistic as well as realistic, but at least I have been matched with a donor and thing are progressing. My periods stopped only last year, and so am menopausal but I don't think that's an obstacle for DE. I was initially sad there was no further possibility with my own eggs, but now excited to have a chance to try another way. I am listening to CDs on imagery and visualisations by Julia Indichova (of The Fertile Heart) which I find hugely supporting. Where are you on your journey?  

Sarana


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Rosieri,

Wishing you the very best of luck
Barbara1


----------

